# Maglite Solitaire Collection



## will (Jun 14, 2006)

I started this collection a few years back. I have searched for a complete listing of what Solitaires were available, which colors Maglite produced. There is not a lot of information about these out there. I believe this to be complete, but I am not sure. Hopefully there are other Solitaire collectors out there. I would be very interested to see if there are other colors available, or other colors that were produced. There are a few colors here which would make a nice addition to the 2 AA Mini - Mags, amber, yellow, rose, kelly green to name a few.






( I keep a listing in an excel spread sheet, makes it easy to see what I have )


----------



## Norm (Jun 14, 2006)

:goodjob: Nice collection, I had no idea that solitaires came in so many colours.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 14, 2006)

:kewlpics: 
Yeah, what Norm said. That's an excellent collection! I think I'm hooked... and they're cheaper than collecting 2AA minimags. 

I have:
black,
pewter
ice blue
dark green

None of them picked up on purpose. Actually, all have seen some use. I keep them mostly waiting some day I'll have the modding skils to make a Zetex deadbug pill and stuff a Lux in there. 

I saw some odd colors at Wal-Mart a month or so ago. I didn't pick any up thinking nobody would want them. If there's any interest, I think we're going again in a week or 2.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice collection. Do you have a Marquis yet?


----------



## sizzlechest (Jun 14, 2006)

greenLED said:


> :kewlpics:
> Yeah, what Norm said. That's an excellent collection! I think I'm hooked... and they're cheaper than collecting 2AA minimags.
> 
> Green,
> ...


----------



## greenLED (Jun 14, 2006)

sizzlechest said:


> You should start "collecting" test tubes from the lab, that would be a cool way to display these little guys!


There's an idea. We have a bunch of unused ones. I'll dig through the cabinets, see which ones are a good fit for the Solis.


----------



## will (Jun 14, 2006)

ABTOMAT said:


> Nice collection. Do you have a Marquis yet?




The pink one I purchased 2 years ago, from Zimmermann in Switzerland, came in a Marquis box. The only one I have like that.

The other square box is also from Zimmeramnn. That one held the Weinrot Solitaire. The smaller box is what the majority of my collection came in. Some from EBAY, Some from Action Lights

greenLED - if you put them in test tubes - does that mean you have to 'experiment' with them?


----------



## CLHC (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice Very Nice!

I don't have a Mag Solitaire. In fact I don't think I've even owned one! ? :huh: 

Enjoy!


----------



## pilou (Jun 15, 2006)

So are you going to do an LED conversion for all of them :naughty:


----------



## will (Jun 15, 2006)

pilou said:


> So are you going to do an LED conversion for all of them :naughty:




ahhhh - no - I don't think so...


----------



## greenLED (Jun 16, 2006)

What's so special about Marquis-boxes Solis? I had never heard of those.


----------



## will (Jun 16, 2006)

greenLED said:


> What's so special about Marquis-boxes Solis? I had never heard of those.



I though it was just those that were sent to the non US market. But - I really have no idea...


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jun 16, 2006)

The Marquis is what the Solitaire was originally called. Another company sued over the use of the name, so they changed it. I don't think they were in production very long at all.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 16, 2006)

ABTOMAT said:


> The Marquis is what the Solitaire was originally called. Another company sued over the use of the name, so they changed it. I don't think they were in production very long at all.


:wow: Cool info. I had no idea.


----------



## fisherman (Jul 5, 2006)

Very nice collection of solitaires, I believe that there are also Earnhardts both Jr and Sr and maybe other NASCAR drivers?


----------



## will (Jul 5, 2006)

fisherman said:


> Very nice collection of solitaires, I believe that there are also Earnhardts both Jr and Sr and maybe other NASCAR drivers?



I had not seen them any where - I have seen the Nascar signature ones in the 2 AA Mini-Mags. I stayed away from promotional lights for the most part. there has to one from Bush Inaguration to the X-Files ( 2 AA size ) I did get one Nascar Solitaire light - This was done by Maglite, Nascar Spectrum - nice fade anodize on that one...


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool collection !!!!!


----------



## chanamasala (Jul 10, 2006)

Anybody: where can you get the dark blue one?


----------



## will (Jul 10, 2006)

I got mine at www.waffenzimmermann.ch a few years back. Search on maglite when you go to the site, This is the listing they have. They are located in Switzerland

Maglite Mod. Solitaire, nachtblau 

I got this as one of a few items - between shipping and the price of the item, it will be pretty expensive....

Check out www.action-lights.com they have a lot of interesting colors available.


----------



## Golvelius (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow! Very nice collection! I only have the black one :laughing:


----------



## summerwind (Dec 11, 2006)

will said:


> The pink one I purchased 2 years ago, from Zimmermann in Switzerland, came in a Marquis box. The only one I have like that.
> 
> The other square box is also from Zimmeramnn. That one held the Weinrot Solitaire. The smaller box is what the majority of my collection came in. Some from EBAY, Some from Action Lights
> 
> greenLED - if you put them in test tubes - does that mean you have to 'experiment' with them?


 
sorry to bring this back up, but how did you get the purchase to go through?
i'm in the US and can't get anywhere


----------



## will (Dec 12, 2006)

will said:


> I got mine at www.waffenzimmermann.ch a few years back. Search on maglite when you go to the site, This is the listing they have. They are located in Switzerland
> 
> Maglite Mod. Solitaire, nachtblau
> 
> ...



you have to click on online shop, then in the quick find box ( not manufacturer ) type in maglite. that should come back with 3 screens of maglites.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 12, 2006)

will, your "kelly green" is what sizzlechest dubbed "greenLED" color in the 2AA minimag thread.


----------



## sizzlechest (Dec 15, 2006)

I assume the bronze solitaire is as difficult to obtain as the bronze minimag? 

Will, your photo doesn't show a bronze color solitaire. 

This auction claims to be selling one:
Ebay auction # 290052482200

Either it is copper or its a rare find.........


Happy hunting!


----------



## will (Dec 15, 2006)

sizzlechest said:


> I assume the bronze solitaire is as difficult to obtain as the bronze minimag?
> 
> Will, your photo doesn't show a bronze color solitaire.
> 
> ...



it is probably copper - but I will give it a chance $10.00 - can't go too wrong...


----------



## sizzlechest (Dec 16, 2006)

Will,

Your going to be happy - that color is bronze. The seller also had a minimag and 2D size that I picked up. Received today- it is bronze. I have never seen a bronze minimag in the blister pack format before- I was surprised. I'd chalk this one up as a "rare find" category. It will add to your collection nicely!


----------



## will (Dec 16, 2006)

sizzlechest said:


> Will,
> 
> Your going to be happy - that color is bronze. The seller also had a minimag and 2D size that I picked up. Received today- it is bronze. I have never seen a bronze minimag in the blister pack format before- I was surprised. I'd chalk this one up as a "rare find" category. It will add to your collection nicely!




GREAT>>>


----------



## summerwind (Dec 16, 2006)

thx for all your help Will.......................as soon as i get my stuff i'll post a picture and thank you all for helping me with my new addiction..........:goodjob:


----------



## will (Dec 18, 2006)

nice to win one every now and then - the solitaire is listed as pewter, ( really a bronze color ) 
model number K3A946 
part number 120-000-814

pewter 423-000-324 1/99


----------



## summerwind (Dec 19, 2006)

will, you probably don't need these, but i recently bought the 2AA/2AAA combo from Home Depot for $12.00 in Blue. funny thing is, they look darker than the Blue Solitaire i bought. today i got my Ltd. Edition Midnight Blue 2AA from actionlights, and it's an exact match to the ones i bought from HD meaning the midnight blue i thought i had to buy from europe for my 2AAA collection was right in front of me this whole time....Doh!.......found the right color blue at a hardware shop.


----------



## sizzlechest (Dec 19, 2006)

will said:


> nice to win one every now and then - the solitaire is listed as pewter, ( really a bronze color )
> model number K3A946
> part number 120-000-814
> 
> pewter 423-000-324 1/99



I'm glad it worked out- sweet addition to that collection.

Action-lights lists what we have been calling bronze as pewter as well- sort of funny that both this light you received as well as the minimag and the 2D that I received are all labeled as pewter.....but we know them as bronze.


----------



## summerwind (Feb 27, 2007)

here is my collection of these, and most are very hard to come by.........special thanks to sizzlechest for his donation of the "maglite racing" lite.

i have also listed this colection in the "sell" board.

http://www.pbase.com/summerwind4/image/74917991


http://www.pbase.com/summerwind4/image/74918023


----------



## Ledean (Feb 27, 2007)

That is a sweet collection .


----------



## Patriot (Mar 6, 2007)

Very sweet collection!! I've never seen a collection like it before. Nice job


----------



## souptree (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## paulr (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a red one with the Pentax camera logo. Its finish is shot to hell and its contacts are completely flaky (maybe some pro gold would fix it). If you want it let me know.


----------



## souptree (Jun 26, 2007)

Sure, thanks! PM sent!


----------



## greenLED (Jun 26, 2007)

That's a really cool collection, souptree. I had no clue there was a Soli Nascar series.

Hey, I just noticed there's 2 "24", in different colors. Did they make "24" (and all the other numbers) in all the colors?


----------



## souptree (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish!

Nope, those are 2 separate ones. Both are driver Jeff Gordon #24, but one is "DuPont Automotive Finishes Racing" and the other is "Pepsi Racing". The numbers are also different fonts. Both red and blue 24s exist in the AA series as well.

I really like the NASCAR lights, and I'm glad I started collecting them. It's too bad they stopped making them.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 26, 2007)

Ah! I see the difference now. Thanks for the closeup. Too cool.


----------



## souptree (Jun 26, 2007)

It's hard to tell in the pic, but 24 and 31 are blue, while 2 and 88 are midnight blue.

I really wish I could find some of these unknurled ones without the branding. Anyone seen unknurled Solis for sale anywhere?


----------



## will (Jun 26, 2007)

I like the fact that some one else has a collection of this lights. Did Maglite do the printing on the NASCAR lights. I know that Action-Lights will do custom lettering on any Maglite. I am curious about the origin of the NASCAR series. 

There are Solis out there with logos from lots and lots of different groups. 

( I have a 2AA from ENRON, Con Ed, Lionel, Kodak )


----------



## souptree (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes, the NASCAR series are official Mag produced, and come in Mag printed card stock sleeves that slip over the plastic box. I will try to get some pics of the packaging for you in the next day or two.

Mag will confirm they made them, although they won't give much more helpful information than what years they were produced.


----------



## will (Jun 26, 2007)

I have the 2AA versions - with the mag cardboard slip covers. I didn't collect the individual driver lights.


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Jun 26, 2007)

Interesting . . . do they make (for example) a Dale Earnhardt Jr, AA Mag?

A friend's birthday is coming up and this would be a good opportunity to try and turn her to the 'light' side


----------



## souptree (Jun 26, 2007)

They do make an Earnhardt Jr. AA. It's red like the soli above. You can frequently find them on Ebay. That's one of the easier ones to find, actually. I am now working on my long overdue AA pics, which I will post in the AA collector thread later this week, hopefully. As many have mentioned, these things are really hard to photograph accurately.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 26, 2007)

souptree said:


> I am now working on my long overdue AA pics, which I will post in the AA collector thread later this week, hopefully.


Looking forward! Now that you mention it, I have pics of all the blue variations that I need to post there as well.


----------



## souptree (Jun 27, 2007)

I just looked at my AA NASCAR driver lights, and I have two Earnhardt, Jr. lights -- a blue #3 and a red #8. I assume these were released at different times. (?) I also have a black Earnhardt, Sr. #3 AA. Not trying to clutter up this thread with a bunch of AA talk, but since the question was asked, I thought I'd try to answer it. Of the 3, the only one you might have a spot of trouble finding is the black Sr., but they're all out there.

I dug out all the paper NASCAR sleeves I have, pics coming shortly.


----------



## souptree (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## greenLED (Jun 27, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## souptree (Jun 27, 2007)

I thought all the Maglite boxes were in one place, but I found some more of these right before I went to bed last night, so here is an updated family shot.


----------



## Xrunner (Jun 28, 2007)

Cool collection Will! I still have my eye out for one of those BLS/Blue Shimmer ones that we talked about a while back.


----------



## will (Jun 28, 2007)

Xrunner said:


> Cool collection Will! I still have my eye out for one of those BLS/Blue Shimmer ones that we talked about a while back.



Hey - thanks - I look every once in awhile in stores, or ebay. The company in Switzerland has some items every now and then - but the cost (item price and shipping ) is very high...


----------



## serious sam (Jun 28, 2007)

Souptree.... Put them in a crayon box and give it to your children. 
Just kidding.
That is the most amazing Solitaire collection i have ever seen!! Amazing.. I don't get to see that much collection in shops! I'm almost blown away. Color in my eyes. 

BTW, I only own the silver color which unfortunately have the reflector and lens popped out.


----------



## souptree (Jun 28, 2007)

serious sam said:


> BTW, I only own the silver color which unfortunately have the reflector and lens popped out.


That's OK. They make for terrible flashlights! LOL!


----------



## Marduke (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone have any old beat up ones that look too bad for a collection that you would like to donate to be modded? Send me a PM


----------



## will (Jun 28, 2007)

Marduke said:


> Anyone have any old beat up ones that look too bad for a collection that you would like to donate to be modded? Send me a PM



these lights are about $5 in walmart - the standard colors


----------



## Marduke (Jun 29, 2007)

will said:


> these lights are about $5 in walmart - the standard colors



But those ones don't have a story, or character. It's like restoring a junker car.


----------



## souptree (Jun 29, 2007)

The anodize on these doesn't stand up to abuse all that well. If you put a new one on your keys for a couple months, you'll have plenty of character.


----------



## sysadmn (Jun 29, 2007)

I hate to say this, but if someone had 100+ hours, this would be a cool group buy and cpf fundraiser. Action Lights' laser engraving is reasonable; figure $1 per light to CPF, and 10% administration costs (shipping not included):


```
[FONT=Fixedsys]Item            Qty Ea.     Other Costs  Total    Per Light[/FONT]
[FONT=Fixedsys]Solitaire AA    100 $6.42   $178.70       $865.70   $8.66 [/FONT]
[FONT=Fixedsys]Solitaire AA     50 $7.70    $98.00       $528.00  $10.56 [/FONT]
[FONT=Fixedsys]AAA HC          100 $10.68  $221.30     $1,334.30  $13.34 [/FONT]
[FONT=Fixedsys]AA HC           100 $12.40  $238.50     $1,523.50  $15.24 [/FONT]
[FONT=Fixedsys]AAA HC           50 $12.82  $123.60       $809.60  $16.19 [/FONT]
[FONT=Fixedsys]AA HC            50 $14.88  $133.90       $922.90  $18.46 [/FONT]
```
 
At that price, you could probably get any current color. At larger runs, you could probably get non-knurled bodies or custom colors. I don't know how large that run would have to be, but suspect 1,000 or 10,000.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 29, 2007)

IIRC, 10000 is Mag's minimum order for custom colors. The question is: who on CPF would want to buy a Soli? Nice little design, but dismal performance compared to current offerings from other companies.


----------



## sysadmn (Jun 29, 2007)

greenLED said:


> The question is: who on CPF would want to buy a Soli? Nice little design, but dismal performance compared to current offerings from other companies.


 

Well, there is that


----------



## souptree (Jun 29, 2007)

greenLED said:


> The question is: who on CPF would want to buy a Soli?


I would! :shrug:


----------



## will (Jun 29, 2007)

souptree said:


> I would! :shrug:




ah - ha - but would you buy 100? 1000? 10,000?

Don't get me wrong - I like the Solitaire.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 29, 2007)

I like the looks of the Soli too, don't get me wrong, but I wouldn't buy one for actual use.


----------



## souptree (Jun 29, 2007)

I might buy 100. If they were all different. But I sure wouldn't put batteries in any of them!


----------



## souptree (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, paulr is as good as his word, and the other day I got a VERY beat up Pentax solitaire in the mail. THANK YOU! This light has instantly become one of my favorites.

Some observations:

• I have NEVER seen a light this beat to hell. This is just beyond cool.

• Check out the o-ring on that bezel!

• Something else about that bezel -- it's an Ontario! This light is OLD! I didn't even know there were Ontario solis. Now I have a whole new category to collect! (Anyone got any spare Ontario solis laying around?!) I checked all the rest of my Solis. The only one that's Ontario is the Camel. Interesting that the text on the Ontario bezels is printed on two lines.

Seriously, paulr, this light is AWESOME! Thank you SO MUCH for it! I bet you never expected it would wind up a treasured shelf queen! Ain't time a hoot!


----------



## paulr (Jul 13, 2007)

Heehee, nice photography -- it looks a lot better in the picture than in person! I'm glad you like it, I thought maybe you'd look at it and hide it out of sight so its ugliness wouldn't rub off on the rest of your collection!


----------



## will (Jul 13, 2007)

something a little different

I put a 3mm LED in this, then the head did not screw all the way down, so I decided to cover the body with some Cocobolo wood.


----------



## souptree (Jul 13, 2007)

Paul's light has actually convinced me to start actively collecting used Maglites now. I have been thinking about it, and it's an underrepresented segment in these Mag collector threads. Plus, they're in fairly plentiful supply and cheap to boot. I bet there are some nifty ones out there! On top of that, it's getting kind of hard to find new flavors in pristine condition.

I have a feeling without some discrimination it would be easy to wind up with a ton of banged up red, blue and black ones though. On the other hand, a couple of my AA blues are used, and they are colors I wouldn't otherwise have. Extras make good giveaways too. It's surprising how many people actually use these to produce light!  :candle:

Maybe extra used ones would make good candidates for cut-down projects? will? Damn, I'm mixing up the threads again.


----------



## will (Jul 13, 2007)

souptree said:


> Maybe extra used ones would make good candidates for cut-down projects? will? Damn, I'm mixing up the threads again.




Some of my projects have been started with 'mistakes' 

When you work with old stuff you want to keep it all 'OLD'. Cutdowns would be fine, putting grooves and fins would show up as new machine work on an old light. 
The other option would be to clean them up and have them refinished. The offset to that is the cost of packing and shipping. That may exceed the cost of a new light. 

There is a market out there for old, un-restored flashlights. There are a few threads on CPF about them.

by the way - I started to look for some of the NASCAR driver's lights. Reason - they are unknurled ( blue black red etc...)


----------



## souptree (Jul 13, 2007)

I surely would like to find some unknurled, unbranded ones.... it is tempting to just get duplicate NASCARs and turn them backwards. I'm not going to do that -- but I HAVE thought about it.


----------



## will (Jul 16, 2007)

Finally got around to take pictures of these'
the light on the left is a bright turquoise color, the picture looks like a mid shade blue color. The package is labeled AST.

The packages labeled AST. - usually found in Walmart. I wonder if these lights were rejected as standard colors by Maglite because the color dye used for anodize got contaminated or changed in some way. That maybe is how some of these color variations show up.

the light on the right is a bronze color, labeled pewter.


----------



## will (Jul 21, 2007)

the picture says it all..

left to right:
Bloodwood, Koa, Pink Ivory, Cocobolo, Pink Ivory


----------



## souptree (Jul 21, 2007)

Gorgeous, will.


----------



## paulr (Jul 21, 2007)

:wow: :bow:


----------



## Marduke (Nov 5, 2007)

I have recently acquired an old Camel Solitaire. It looks identical to the one pictured here, bottom right, 3rd in. It doesn't have a scratch on it, and it looks like it never even had a split ring attached. Is it worth anything, or should I just use it for a mod project?


----------



## will (Nov 5, 2007)

Marduke - keep in mind - you can pick up a Solitaire for under $5.00. I think that any mod you do is not going to change the exterior of the light, maybe just the reflector. That can be replaced, not easy to do, but it can be done. ( you have to cut apart the head to get the reflector out, it pops in like a fishhook ) 

I put a LED in one of mine - that makes a big difference.

I would be surprised if any Solitaire sold for more than $25.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 5, 2007)

will said:


> Marduke - keep in mind - you can pick up a Solitaire for under $5.00. I think that any mod you do is not going to change the exterior of the light, maybe just the reflector. That can be replaced, not easy to do, but it can be done. ( you have to cut apart the head to get the reflector out, it pops in like a fishhook )
> 
> I put a LED in one of mine - that makes a big difference.
> 
> I would be surprised if any Solitaire sold for more than $25.



The reflector can pop out with a little care. If you bend the tabs inward with the tip of a knife, the entire reflector will slide out with minimal persuading. Also, my mods on Solitaires in the past have usually resulted in my drilling out the plastic ring that you're not supposed to remove, and drilling out the reflector wider. Before I went drilling, especially on the old, hard to replace retaining ring that's a different style than modern Solitaires, I wanted to get an idea of value from a collector.


----------



## will (Nov 5, 2007)

I am not a real avid collector of the solitaires, I don't think I would go more than $20 for one. I tried removing the reflector that way you have, I just got frustrated and stopped. 

the main collections are for the 2AA Mini-Mag.


----------



## pfccypret (Nov 5, 2007)

Sorry I'm getting in on this late.

I'm not a huge solitaire fan. The light is inadequate for most tasks. Though I keep one on my desk, it is cheap and useful for looking behind the computer and stuff.

However, that is a sweet collection. Mags are good collector items, I wouldn't mind having something like that on display in the basement.


----------



## will (Nov 5, 2007)

The 3mm LED makes a real big difference in the output.


----------



## fjham (Nov 13, 2007)

hi,

i seriously need help in this. i lost my maglite solitaire copper coloured and i'm not sure where i can get one more. do you guys know any websites where i can order one? it was a gift and i hope to replace it so this is very important. 

thanks!


----------



## will (Nov 13, 2007)

Copper was a color available at Target stores, I have not seen any copper available for the last year. Other colors are available in Target ( red,blue, black ) sometimes WalMart has them. and if you want to do mail order- try action lights (www.action-lights.com)


----------



## Marduke (Nov 13, 2007)

Saw a copper colored labeled one at my Walmart tonight, but personally it looked more orange to me.


----------



## souptree (Nov 19, 2007)

Got an orange Soli in a package labeled copper yesterday at WalMart. It's definitely orange, not copper.


----------



## Robert15 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new here at CPF. I found CPF while I searched the web for a source of Maglite Solitaires in "Blue Shimmer". I know I'm missing this color, since I have a 2AA Mini Maglite in this color. I've never found a Solitaire in Blue Shimmer. :sigh:

Once I found this thread at CPF, I discovered I'm missing LOTS of colors in my collection. The varieties of Minis and Solitaires you folks have collected are amazing!

With the arrival of my Dark Green Solitaire in yesterday's mail, my collection is up to 16: Black, Silver, Gray, Pewter, Copper, Orange, Gold, Red, Hot Pink, Grape, Purple, Blue, Cyan, Jade, Lime Green, and Dark Green.

I'll post a picture if I can figure out how to adjust the camera and lighting to get the colors to come out right.

Comparing my lights to Will's picture at the top of the thread, I'm not sure if my "Red" is like his "Red" or "Ruby Red". I can't tell if my "Gold" is like Will's "Gold" or "Yellow". My "Orange" might be Will's "Orange" or "Amber". My "Grape" and "Purple" are almost the same color; either of them could pass for Will's "Grape" or "Violet".

I definitely don't have anything like Will's "Dark Blue", "Pink", "Rose", or "Weinrot". My "Blue Shimmer" (in 2 AA, not Solitaire) _might_ match Will's "Ice Blue", but mine looks more blue and less silvery than Will's.

I don't think Will's picture has anything that could match my "Cyan" light. (I made up this color name; I don't remember how the package was labeled.)

Over at http://www.action-lights.com they have several colors I'm missing: Rose and Kelly Green for sure. I probably need either a Gold or a Yellow. I don't know which of these (if either) matches the "Gold" light I already have.

Is there something special about the Gold Solitaire at Action Lights? The price is $49.00, instead of the $9.95 for all the other "collector" colors.

And of course I'm still looking for a Blue Shimmer...

Thanks to everyone for providing the great pictures and lots of inspiration!


----------



## will (Feb 12, 2008)

I saw the gold at $49. I did pass on it, I am not sure if it is real gold or gold anodize. You can send them a note and ask about it, I am curious, just not $49 for a solitaire curious.


----------



## LEDninja (Feb 12, 2008)

I only have 1 Solitaire but I found a clicky that fits.





EDIT
The switch was from a Garrity SS penlight that has been discontinued for a couple of years.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006NL2O4/?tag=cpf0b6-20
Garrity has resurrected it in LED form but it costs too much. Much better to get a Streamlight microstream.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XDH14C/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Robert15 (Feb 15, 2008)

will said:


> I saw the gold at $49. I did pass on it, I am not sure if it is real gold or gold anodize. You can send them a note and ask about it, I am curious, just not $49 for a solitaire curious.



I contacted Action-Lights and asked about this $49 gold solitaire. Here's the answer:
"The gold color is just another anodized color. It is just extremely rare."


----------



## will (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a gold anodize, for sure I did not pay $49, I don't think I paid any more than $15 for any of the Solitaires


----------



## will (Mar 19, 2008)

something a little different..






This one is AMBOYNA BURL


----------



## souptree (Jul 3, 2008)

This thread deserves a bump.


----------



## will (Nov 18, 2008)

There are a few pink ( might be hot pink ) Solitaires listed over at ebay, Best bet is to search using ' aaa pink maglite '


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 18, 2008)

will said:


> There are a few pink ( might be hot pink ) Solitaires listed over at ebay, Best bet is to search using ' aaa pink maglite '


i saw a hot pink one at Wal-Mart yesterday, no more than $10 (i don't remember the exact price)


----------



## Stillphoto (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, I was a bit surprised to see a bunch of hot pink ones recently too, I thought they were rare. Must have ramped up production of them.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 18, 2008)

Stillphoto said:


> Yeah, I was a bit surprised to see a bunch of hot pink ones recently too, I thought they were rare. Must have ramped up production of them.


i guess so, are hot pink AA Mini Mags rare? cuz there were a whole bunch of those at Wal-Mart too


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 21, 2008)

how slight is the color difference between the grape and the violet? because i cant tell the difference, also is either of them a rare color? they had two of one of those colors at Target today but i didn't get one, i thought about it though, i may go get it tomorrow


----------



## will (Nov 23, 2008)

There is a difference between the grape ( from Action-lights ) and the purple/violet. I don't have them here in Florida so I can't tell you the exact difference. 

The pink solitaires that are available now are the hot pink for breast cancer awareness.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 23, 2008)

will said:


> There is a difference between the grape ( from Action-lights ) and the purple/violet. I don't have them here in Florida so I can't tell you the exact difference.
> 
> The pink solitaires that are available now are the hot pink for breast cancer awareness.


yea i have been seeing the hot pink ones around at wal-mart and target so i assume those aren't limited, and if they are no one wants one. but i was wondering about the "purple" one i saw because there were only two of the color left


----------



## will (Nov 23, 2008)

The purple is available at Action-Lights, it is a standard color, not rare...


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 23, 2008)

will said:


> The purple is available at Action-Lights, it is a standard color, not rare...


what about the grape? see I'm not sure exactly what color it is, i couldn't find any identifying labels on it

edit - i saw the same color purple at Wal-Mart again today, except it was just a Mini Mag, i think this one was regular purple, if so then the solitaire was a different color. of course the packaging is no help, i looked on the back of 7 different Mini Mags, and only two of them had the correct color label. since when is the darker red considered gray?


----------



## sizzlechest (Nov 24, 2008)

Phil,

Would you be able to post a pic showing all of those green lights in addition to that green salem one I sent you? Curious how that color fits into the mix.


----------



## will (Nov 24, 2008)

sizzlechest said:


> Phil,
> 
> Would you be able to post a pic showing all of those green lights in addition to that green salem one I sent you? Curious how that color fits into the mix.



I'll be back in NY the week of Dec 15 - I'll post a picture then.

There are a lot of packages out there with the wrong color listed, not at all unusual. The grape color from action lights came in plastic box, no color or item number listed.


----------



## addictedmatt (Nov 24, 2008)

Action lights has some cool colors for sale right now. Grape, rose, kelly green, yellow, and others.


----------



## will (Dec 15, 2008)

sizzlechest said:


> Phil,
> 
> Would you be able to post a pic showing all of those green lights in addition to that green salem one I sent you? Curious how that color fits into the mix.




The Salem Solitare is yet another color..


----------



## greenLED (Dec 19, 2008)

Green roolz


----------



## souptree (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks like Teal, will.


----------



## sizzlechest (Dec 22, 2008)

The "holy grail" of the soliataire collection? 

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120342425482


----------



## will (Dec 22, 2008)

too rich for my blood.. I wonder where that came from..


----------



## sizzlechest (Dec 22, 2008)

will said:


> too rich for my blood.. I wonder where that came from..



It looks to have the same black velvet box as the "real gold" minimag size. This would appear to be a "must have" if you are collecting the solitaires, but agree that price is a bit much to swallow. At least you know they exist now! Happy hunting! :devil:


----------



## addictedmatt (Dec 22, 2008)

That could be any kind of flashlight in a mag box. It looks kinda fake.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 22, 2008)

Never seen that tailcap attachment on a Mag before.


----------



## will (Dec 22, 2008)

greenLED said:


> Never seen that tailcap attachment on a Mag before.



I had to go back to ebay and look at the tailcap - I have never seen one like that either.

Also - there is no knurling,


----------



## Jake.t (Dec 28, 2008)

I love the solitaire i only have the blue


----------



## solitaireconfinement (Jan 22, 2009)

One more for the record...


----------



## kirby999 (Mar 31, 2009)

I think I found a light I can afford to collect . The Maglite Solitaire. At $4.99 each , I'll have at least 4 or 5 colors tomorrow. LOL . I bought my wife a Hot pink one at Home Depot last weekend, it was a Breast Cancer labeled one, for $6.99 . She's a Team leader for Relay For Life, that raises money for the BC Foundation . She's giving it to a friend who's a BC survivor . I think one of those will be a great start to go with my black one. kirby


----------



## Solscud007 (Mar 31, 2009)

My gf gave me an old solitaire she had. It is blue and has the Canadian air logo on it.


----------



## kirby999 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm back from my first outing, looking for different colored Solitaires and I did OK for my first trip, think. I already had a black one , I've added a hot pink one with the National Breast Cancer Foundation ribbon on the side of it, two shades of blue, a red one , a silver one , purple , and then last, a pewter colored one, for a total of eight . How do you guys store your Solitaires? I was thinking of making something out of wood they will let me display them and also they'd be handy . I could just grab one and go . Maybe just drill some holes in a board so I could stand them up , or maybe a plaque with some brass nails and just hang them up . Every time I'm out, I'll be on the look for some more . kirby


----------



## Solscud007 (Apr 1, 2009)

I would think a wood case with drilled holes is the better idea. brass nails might scratch the annodizing.


----------



## minipudge18 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi! I'm only new in the forums and currently starting a Maglite Solitaire Collection. I love the post here. Hope you could help me find the rare ones if they are still available.. thanks!!!


----------



## will (Aug 29, 2009)

I found a few on ebay, some others from www.action-lights.com

I have also done google searches..

some of the stores - like K-mart, Wal*Mart, Target, Sears, Lowes, even Home Depot might have some...


----------



## minipudge18 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Will! I'll be gettin' my regular colors tomorrow.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like some of the truly rare ones are the ones will modified with those beautiful wood sleeves.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 31, 2009)

I have two of the *Maglite Signature Series* (Racing) *SOLITAIRIE'S* that I'm interested in moving. They are:

*BLUE DALE EARNHARDT, JR. #3*​ 
*BLUE JEFF GORDON #24 PEPSI RACING*​ 
Both of them cost me between $5 and $10 plus postage & insurance. If anyone is interested in either or both of these, send me a PM. ​ 
I also have two EDC SOLITAIRE'S that may be looking for new homes for postage only.​


----------



## minipudge18 (Sep 1, 2009)

PM sent! Got my 1st 5 Mag Solis.. hehehe! Black, Grey, Red Blue and Pink!



Boudreaux said:


> I have two of the *Maglite Signature Series* (Racing) *SOLITAIRIE'S* that I'm interested in moving. They are:
> 
> *BLUE DALE EARNHARDT, JR. #3*​
> *BLUE JEFF GORDON #24 PEPSI RACING*​
> ...


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 15, 2016)

Just scored a black Marquis.
Woohoo!!!

The story behind this version...


----------



## torchsarecool (Jun 17, 2016)

Another interesting maglite fact! Hadn't heard of the marquis. Sounds like a good find. Any pics?


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 17, 2016)

A sellers pic




It's on the way across the world so it'll be a few more days or so arriving.
Dude said he bought it while visiting America 20+ years ago.




A couple of details.




I suppose this coin was in the box?




Like the 'Camel' promo?









2 rows or lettering on the camel





And no 'cat' emblem on the camel one.




The Nike BMX shoe promo




The Winston promo was a brighter red.
Note the regular red has a Microstream clip. About $3 each at Brite Guy. Fits perfect.

I have the usual purple, green, red, black, pewter and silver, but yet to pick up a blue one for some reason.

July 4th weekend edit:
It took 1 week for the Marquis to get from England to New York. Another week to get from NY to VA. The 3rd week it was in my city... being swapped from one last mile carrier to another. Finally carrier 5 dropped it off at my local post office who delivered it to me. Seriously. 




They had even 'trade marked' a name already trade marked. 
The audacity of Tony Maglica!!!




2 rows of letters on the Marquis

There's no cat on the Marquis. So I got out the Camel Solitaire and compared. It seems early Solitaires are just like the Marquis inside and out. Then at some point Mag made some changes. So modern ones have a slightly deeper reflector and a better spring. Oh and threads are much better on the modern ones.


----------



## jaya_man (Aug 24, 2016)

Here's my small collection (clockwise):

Mini Maglite AAA LED (Black)
Maglite Solitaire LED (Black)
Mini Maglite LED (Silver)
Maglite Solitaire (Black)
Mini Maglite (Green) - with LED conversion from Nitize)
Mini Maglite (Black)







The black Maglite Solitaire came with this packaging:


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 24, 2016)

Good stuff.

Green Mags are cool.

Maybe consider the bigger minimag... the 2C version. It's a pretty good thrower without having to go full size, and a quarter turn of the tail cap allows you to set the beam how you like it and use the tail cap for on/off.


----------

